# Low Alcohol Hoppy Ale



## Doc (2/7/07)

Last week in San Fran I had the 21st Ammendments Bitter American
It is a really flavourful low alcohol beer.



> *Bitter American*
> An American session beer. Loaded with hop character and a malty presence, but lower in alcohol.
> 3.6 alcohol/vol. - 40 IBUs



I'm thinking I'll try and brew one. I know a few of the guys on the board have mentioned in the past that they had done similar brews in the past.

I'm thinking some JW Trad Ale malt and some dark wheat (for a bit of colour and body), and some American C hops.

What have you guys done to perfect a nice hoppy low alc brew ?

Doc


----------



## Ross (2/7/07)

I've spent a lot of effort perfecting mine.
Latest incarnation below - Hops look a bit fussy, but it works for me - would work with any popular hopburst type mix. Mashed at 69c & fermented with Windsor for low attenuation.

Carbrook Amber Lite III 
American Amber Ale 

Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.90 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 53.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt II Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 28.1 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Medium (250.0 EBC) Grain 8.4 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
0.12 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
0.04 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 1.1 % 
8.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
7.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
7.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.036 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.018 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 2.3 % 
Bitterness: 24.2 IBU Calories: 344 cal/l 
Est Color: 28.2 EBC


cheers ross


----------



## Wasabi (3/7/07)

Our third year brewing students have almost decided on a low alcohol beer as their final year project, especially as the uni beer outlets have been asking for a low alcohol alternative.

They are currently contemplating a low alcohol Irish Red, but they don't have a recipe just yet. I think their plan is to make it nice and heavy with dextrins.


----------



## T.D. (3/7/07)

Ross said:


> I've spent a lot of effort perfecting mine.
> Latest incarnation below - Hops look a bit fussy, but it works for me - would work with any popular hopburst type mix. Mashed at 69c & fermented with Windsor for low attenuation.



I definitely think the "hopburst" theory is a good one to use for this style of beer, it really seems to boost the body of the beer. I recently did a hopburst APA with Cascade and Simcoe and its extremely fruity - the same type of hopping would go beautifully in a light amber American ale, which is pretty much what you've gone for. :super: 

I wonder how long it will be until there is an "American Mild" BJCP style! h34r:


----------



## DJR (3/7/07)

I'd use lots of carapils/caraamber, about 300g or so to give a nice thick mouthfeel


----------



## Gerard_M (3/7/07)

T.D. said:


> I wonder how long it will be until there is an "American Mild" BJCP style! h34r:



Why bother waiting for that? With the growing range of local & NZ grown hops, why can't we develop an "Australasian Mild". Start working out recipes, do a few test brews, swap recipes so others can try the same brews, send a few long-neck samples around between the lot of us, and then you have started something! 

I am working on a 3.5% Ale for cricket this summer. Similar to the light beer that I did at Paddy's a few years back.

Just a thought, I will stop thinking now & go to work!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## T.D. (3/7/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Why bother waiting for that? With the growing range of local & NZ grown hops, why can't we develop an "Australasian Mild". Start working out recipes, do a few test brews, swap recipes so others can try the same brews, send a few long-neck samples around between the lot of us, and then you have started something!
> 
> I am working on a 3.5% Ale for cricket this summer. Similar to the light beer that I did at Paddy's a few years back.
> 
> ...



I like your thinking Gerard! Those fruity Aussie Cluster hops might be just the ticket for an Australian Mild! :chug: :beerbang:


----------



## Gerard_M (3/7/07)

Gerard_M said:


> Why bother waiting for that? With the growing range of local & NZ grown hops, why can't we develop an "Australasian Mild". Start working out recipes, do a few test brews, swap recipes so others can try the same brews, send a few long-neck samples around between the lot of us, and then you have started something!
> Cheers
> Gerard




I guess you could turn it into an AHB comp, & get a bunch of BJCP types to pick a winner that could be brewed at an AHB friendly micro!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Stuster (3/7/07)

Gerard_M said:


> I guess you could turn it into an AHB comp, & get a bunch of BJCP types to pick a winner that could be brewed at an AHB friendly micro!
> Cheers
> Gerard



I guess one option would be to get it sponsored by a local homebrew supplier.


----------



## Gerard_M (3/7/07)

Stuster said:


> I guess one option would be to get it sponsored by a local homebrew supplier.




Better off looking at a micro to help out.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (30/7/07)

Got brewed today.
Two cubes for dilution down to 1.040
Prob use US-56.

Smelt great. Only change from the recipe below is that the Magum was actaully 13% not 18%.

Beers,
Doc


*Doc's Yardglass Session Hopburst Lite*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A American Pale Ales, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 11 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 34.00 Wort Size (L): 34.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.89
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.72
Anticipated SRM: 5.2
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 40.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG 10.02 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.0 6.20 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
10.0 0.69 kg. Hoepfner Wheat Malt Dark Germany 1.039 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Magnum Pellet 18.00 11.7 20 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.00 4.6 20 min.
20.00 g. Magnum Pellet 18.00 7.0 10 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.00 2.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Magnum Pellet 20.00 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 7.00 0.0 0 min.


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 6.89
Water Qts: 27.47 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 26.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.77 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 79 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 30.60 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

For No Chill. Add 3 litres per cube to get 21 litres at 1.040 with a yeast 
giving 75 attenutation for a final gravity of ~1.014 and an alc of 4%


----------



## eric8 (30/7/07)

Low Alcohol  , thats a bit unlike you Doc  . Although I see that it is still going to end up at about 4% so not too low.
I look forward to trying that at one of the pizza nights.
Eric


----------



## Jye (30/7/07)

Ill be interested to hear what Magnum is like as a late addition hop. If you changed it to simcoe you would have something very close to my house apa hopping schedule.


----------



## Trent (30/7/07)

Doc
How are ya gonna get the yeast to stop out at 1014? All my beers have been finishing around 1009 or 1010 lately, even my scottish ale. I mashed it at 72C with 2L/kg, boiled the entire first runnings down to less than half, and used Wy1728 for low attenuation. The beer started at 1038, and still dropped to 1010! Got me buggered, I always thought maris would give me a bit of residual gravity when mashed that high (and yeah, my thermo is fine). I hope that it does finish that high for ya, but I cannot get my lighter beers to do it at the mo'. Unless ya filter and keg, I guess? 
Apart from that, the beer looks like it will be quite tasty. I would like to hear how the magnum goes as a flavour hop but, so keep us updated.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Doc (30/7/07)

eric8 said:


> Low Alcohol  , thats a bit unlike you Doc  . Although I see that it is still going to end up at about 4% so not too low.
> I look forward to trying that at one of the pizza nights.
> Eric



Yeah, bit of a phase shift. Don't worry, it won't become the norm.



Jye said:


> Ill be interested to hear what Magnum is like as a late addition hop. If you changed it to simcoe you would have something very close to my house apa hopping schedule.



I used this combo as I've used it in Hopbursts before (think Jamils article from Zymurgy Evil Twin) and it was very enjoyable. I did hopback those beers though so maybe I masked some other flavours. Will let you know.



Trent said:


> Doc
> How are ya gonna get the yeast to stop out at 1014? All my beers have been finishing around 1009 or 1010 lately, even my scottish ale. I mashed it at 72C with 2L/kg, boiled the entire first runnings down to less than half, and used Wy1728 for low attenuation. The beer started at 1038, and still dropped to 1010! Got me buggered, I always thought maris would give me a bit of residual gravity when mashed that high (and yeah, my thermo is fine). I hope that it does finish that high for ya, but I cannot get my lighter beers to do it at the mo'. Unless ya filter and keg, I guess?
> Apart from that, the beer looks like it will be quite tasty. I would like to hear how the magnum goes as a flavour hop but, so keep us updated.
> All the best
> Trent



Yeah, hoping. Fingers crossed for low teens. If I catch it I can always keg and crash cool.

Doc


----------



## Ross (30/7/07)

Looks nice Doc but still at Special Bitter strength  
I'd be using something less attenuative like Windsor, US-05 can tend to keep chewing.
The fruitness of Windsor would go nice as well.

cheers Ross


----------



## Doc (30/7/07)

Ross said:


> I'd be using something less attenuative like Windsor, US-05 can tend to keep chewing.


I have some Nottingham. What about that yeast ?

Doc


----------



## Ross (30/7/07)

Doc said:


> I have some Nottingham. What about that yeast ?
> 
> Doc



No Doc, more attenuative than US-05

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (30/7/07)

i havnt used nottingham but i have heard its a dry yeast as well.

I have used US-56 (us05) a few times now and i have has between 80 and 90% attenution.

my last effort went from 1.090 to 1.008 for about 11%

If i wanted lower attenuation i would use S-04 at lower temp

I used WLP005 english ale recently at 19 deg anf got 74 to 76% attenuation with a nice clean crisp beer. I really like this yeast. very much like 1318 with its subtle floral fruitiness. very good yeast for aussie pale ales. 

POR people P....O...R... yeah i know. shut up 

cheers


----------



## Doc (31/8/07)

I ended up using a Kolsch yeast (Wyeast) and racked out of the primary into a keg after 5-6 days. Was hoping there was enough food left for it to self carbonate in the keg, but there wasn't quite, so after two weeks in the keg at 18degC I chilled and hit it with 300kp for 24 hours.
It looks like a Coopers Sparkling and tastes like nice and clean with a slight fruity aftertaste. Delicious.

Doc


----------



## Doc (31/8/07)

Here is a piccy.

Doc


----------



## onescooter (6/9/07)

Was looking at doing a midstrength brew in a couple of weeks also and thought I might ask the question seeing as I have always brewed full strength.
Recipe is looking along the lines of 
3kg of maris otter
.25kg medium crystal
thinking of putting in around 300g of wheat also?
20g styrian goldings 60 mins
30g styrian goldings 15 mins
30g styrian goldings 0 mins
I really want to try some styrian goldings but unsure what IBU's to aim for, and have noticed that a few recipes only boil hops for 20 mins or so. Is that to get more aroma out of the hops.
Also not sure what temp to mash at. Was going to go for 67C but unsure. Going to use windsor dry yeast.
Really looking for a pungent nose to this one. Would like to use single hop to get more aquainted with the goldings but if if works better a companion then i will use 2 varieties.

Any help with this would be appreciated.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## goatherder (6/9/07)

Sounds like a pretty good Ordinary Bitter recipe Scott.

No need for the wheat and 67 is a good mash temp for your recipe. Go for all Styrians - like you said, you'll get a better feel for the hop that way.

The IBUs should be in line with your gravity. I like to have a BU:GU ratio of 0.8 for a bitter. Get this ratio by dividing the IBUs by the last digits in your original gravity. For example, if your OG is 1.036 then your IBUs should be around 29. Should be a tasty drop.


----------

